# Smoke/Carbon Detector Experts



## Snap (Nov 28, 2007)

Asking a question about my system hoping a couple of you guys work in the field. My house alarm system on second floor started going off yesterday. This coincided with me pulling into the drive under garage (may be a coincidence). 4 short beep from 2 of the detectors on the second floor. As a way of trying to reset after a through search of the house I tripped the main but of coarse that did not help as its wire in direct. Ended up disconnecting the white and black wire from the detector that sounds first so we could get some sleep. This morning, as soon as the black wires touch the alarm starts again. In the past a long continous alarm is fire and one short chirp is low battery.
Any help, suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Ours are hard wired type also, no battery.
Is there a brand and model number in order to google up a manual on them?
Maybe the fire department has some knowledge on them.


----------



## coin op repair man (Aug 28, 2012)

Sounds to me like what you are dealing with are the 110v smoke detectors that are with a battery back up (9v) If it were your smoke detectors from your alarm system, you would have an alert/trouble signal from your keypad and your monitoring station would have been alerted as well. If you can post a picture of the ones in question, I can verify for you. I am security technician in Foley and have been installing/servicing systems for 17 years now.


----------



## Snap (Nov 28, 2007)

There is a battery backup in the box upstairs. Thinking this unit is bad.


----------



## coin op repair man (Aug 28, 2012)

There should be a battery on that one as well, if it chirps every 45 sec. or so, that will be your issue. They should have them available at Hope Depot, Lowes or Wally world if you just want to replace it, just take the old one with you to match the plug in connector.


----------



## Snap (Nov 28, 2007)

Changed the battery in the unit itself to a fresh one. Photo shows no battery after I gave up and disconnected. No Chirp. 4 beeps , pause , 4 beeps , ect.
The control panels never did indicate any issues.


----------



## coin op repair man (Aug 28, 2012)

The CO2 part of those units only have a life of 7 years, the 4 chirps indicates that it needs replacing. If you have any other smoke/CO2 units, you should go ahead and replace them as well.


----------



## Snap (Nov 28, 2007)

Thx Coin.


----------



## coin op repair man (Aug 28, 2012)

Cost you a quarter, lol.


----------



## Snap (Nov 28, 2007)

Here's the big question. How do I de-energize when the main will not power them down?


----------



## coin op repair man (Aug 28, 2012)

Take the bad one outside, look both ways and heave the hell out of it Northwest, you'll never hear it again, just kidding. What do you mean when you say de-energize when the main will not power them down?


----------



## Snap (Nov 28, 2007)

I think things went in this order last night. 
Removed battery from the lead detector going off.
Disconnected one lead from the back up battery in the main alarm box upstairs.
Turned off the 200 amp breaker feeding the house --- still beeped.
Disconnected the white and black leads (carefully) with power on the detector so we could sleep for the night.

How do I take the power off the detector so I can make repairs without worrying about getting shocked?


----------

